# Labrador Iron Ore - LIF



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

anyone own or follow this one?
couple of nice bumps last few days. any comments?


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

I brought this ticker up by accident this afternoon. 23% yield OMG! I had to check a few other sites to ensure it was somewhat accurate. Shareprice is where it was a decade ago. Yikes!

Labrador Iron Ore Royalty Corporation (LIF) | TSX Stock Price | TMX Money


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

londoncalling said:


> 23% yield OMG!


Their dividend output is not stable, it's all over the map.


----------



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

I understand that it is a royalty company and pays out 99% of its cashflow to shareholders which explains the stagnant share price appreciation. My guess is that the share price movement is based on the distribution announcements. Perhaps this works for those who seek high income but the uncertainty of what the distribution would be each quarter seems contrary to the income investor mindset. 

Why Invest? | Labrador Iron Ore


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

It is a different resource than other miner sorta stocks I hold as my resource plays, so I live with the ups and downs.


----------

